# Raw rabbit?



## Puppy (Jan 31, 2011)

Is it safe to give a dog raw rabbit bones (with meat attached)? I know there are some meats that is best not to give the bone. I was looking around, and did not find any info about feeding rabbit.

:apple: <---- hey what this apple mean?????? I just noticed it! hahaha


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yep, as long as its raw! If you're referring to chicken bones as not being good to give, thats only if they are cooked. Raw chicken bones are fine as well. Pretty much any raw bone is safe, barring them having sharp edges from being cut. Large recreational raw bones can be a risk for breaking teeth, but that often depends on the dog and how they're chewing.


----------



## x3don (Feb 8, 2011)

At what month/age we can start give bones.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Ezra caught a rabbit (okay, it was already injured) and ate it right there in the field! Rabbit bones are small & edible - no worries there.

x3don, if you're going to feed Raw Meaty Bones, anytime! Raw feeding breeders wean straight to raw. Puppies may have the easiest time with bone-in chicken breasts as chicken ribs are easy to handle. You can move up to chicken thighs & drumsticks after that.

If you mean just recreational bones for chewing, I'm not sure. Weight bearing bones on large animals can be really hard and might break puppy teeth. I'll let someone who has more info answer that one.


----------



## ponyfarm (Apr 11, 2010)

My dogs snarf down the random dead rabbits and squirrels left behind by the wild critters. Of course, the meat is fresh frozen! Anyway,, the dogs seem just fine. Great poops, by the way.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Young rabbit bones are not that much harder than chicken bones. The older the rabbit gets the tougher the bones are.

That being said, my dogs CKC (Catch, Kill and Consume) wild rabbits all the time. None of them have problems with the bones.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

x3don said:


> At what month/age we can start give bones.


My GSD started on chicken bones at 9 weeks of age. I wean puppies directly to raw and they get bones starting at 4 weeks of age (can't really consume them for a few weeks, though).

Forgot to add - those are always *RAW *bones, never cooked.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Man, I would give anything to watch Bear catch a rabbit and eat it, lol. The other day one ran out of the woods, skirted along the edge for a good fifty yards, then ducked back in. Bear was laying right by it's path. AFTER it was gone he got up, went to where it went back in, and woofed. Old man, lol. Those days are behind him.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

DrDoom said:


> Man, I would give anything to watch Bear catch a rabbit and eat it, lol. The other day one ran out of the woods, skirted along the edge for a good fifty yards, then ducked back in. Bear was laying right by it's path. AFTER it was gone he got up, went to where it went back in, and woofed.


That is the canine equivalent of " ... and STAY out!"

It's not always nice when dogs catch rabbits. If they don't do a quick, clean kill the rabbits scream - like a small child being tortured. Ugh!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> It's not always nice when dogs catch rabbits. If they don't do a quick, clean kill the rabbits scream - like a small child being tortured. Ugh!


I used to be a rabbit breeder.... Rabbits only scream when they feel their life is in danger. The first time I heard it, it nearly gave me nightmares. I got semi used to it down the line as the babies (6 wks) would sometimes scream during ear tattooing.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, he had gotten them in the past, but he must have been good because I never heard them scream. Been a long time though.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Lin said:


> I used to be a rabbit breeder.... Rabbits only scream when they feel their life is in danger. The first time I heard it, it nearly gave me nightmares. I got semi used to it down the line as the babies (6 wks) would sometimes scream during ear tattooing.


 
Silence of the Lambs comes to mind.....


----------

